# Bloomington, In. punk houses?



## iHaveRabiez (Sep 7, 2012)

So after hearing the name Abby Banks mentioned in a Ramshackle Glory song, I googled the name and came across the book titled Punk House. Living/owning a punk house has always been a dream of mine. After ordering it at the local Barnes n Nobles, I found myself stuck gazing at the photos for nearly 2 hours today. I was thrilled as I flipped through the pictures taken in Bloomington. I wasn't aware of any punk houses so near to me. My question is, does anyone know if any are still active in the area? I live about 2 hours away from Bloomington and having only been there a few times for shows, I don't really know the area, not to mention, the people. I've been wicked interested in traveling since I was like 16, but haven't seemed to leave my rut yet. I'm hoping to find myself in a house with some like-wise minded people in the very near future, as I'm tired of living the everyday, same bullshit lifestyle I've seemed to become accustomed to over the past 5 or so years (which makes me sick and utterly dissapointed). What I'm hoping to do is move in for awhile, land a job, meet some cool people, gain some knowledge and most importantly live free. It would also be cool to meet a roaddawg down for some major traveling before hitting the West coast sometime after winter. Gladly willing to pay rent/help around the house/do chores, etc.. plus I got mean cooking skillzzz. If anyone has any information, questions or tips for me it would most deffinently be appreciated.


----------



## kokomojoe (Sep 8, 2012)

I live like an hour away from there. I had no clue there were any punk houses down there. If you find out there still are I'm definitely gonna check it out.


----------



## soapybum (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd just go to Boxcar Books and ask around there? I know there's a bunch of community houses etc like Fort Vegan but I don't think any of them are actually squatted. Bloomington is a nice lil town but its also political blackhole.


----------



## iHaveRabiez (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, I've been meaning to check out Boxcar. I heard it's a neat lil' place, and they're always sending me invitations to different events on Facebook. I'll definitely have to make that trip soon. Thanks for all the help man.


----------

